# Hi from Jeannette and Galileo



## message4messich (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi everybody! Thanks for all the good advice I have already found here. I am a first time cat owner and so I am learning as I go. A month ago I would have told you "Im not a cat person." However, 3 weeks ago a black and white kitten was wondering around outside my apartment. He was very cute and affectionate when I would stop to pet him. It got cold one night so I let him inside thinking it was for a short time. Well we quickly bonded. He hopped up on my lap and instantly fell asleep for 2 hours. I realized I had been adopted.

I took him to the vet the day after I found him. Everybody that worked there fell in love with him as well. They all wanted him if I didnt. During the routine tests it was discovered he has Feline Leukemia. The vet thought I should put him to sleep right then and there. In a matter of 2 days I went from not caring for cats all that much to crying like a baby for this one. I could not put hime to sleep. So now he is mine for as long as he seems happy and healthy. I named him Galileo. I teach science and it just seemed to fit. I think I am NOW a cat person! lol! I love him to death! He is very affectionate and loves to wake me up by rubbing his nose on mine. He is sleeping on my chest as I type this! 
Not sure how to post a pic, but when I do I will show you a pic!

-Jeannette and 'Leo[/img]


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Welcome to catfroum.com I'm HEYHWA please to meet you 

-HEYHWA


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Your story was so sweet! I wasn't really a cat person either till I adopted my 2, now I love kitties too. Btw, welcome aboard and I'll be looking forward to seeing your kitty pictures


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! Nice story, I was also not a cat person until I had my kitty. In fact, I did not like cats before! I liked dogs better.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Awe....You were adopted....how sweet!
I am glad you did not eauthanize your kitty...
Welcome aboard!


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*galileo*

he will have a nice life with you as his mommy................and you will know when you have to let him go due to his illness.........until then, love him and the rewards will be priceless


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh, what a wonderful story. And I love the name!! Adorable!


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

That's lovely! Can't wait to see the pics! Welcome


----------



## mcschmidt (Mar 29, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.

It's great to know that you're at least giving this guy a chance at life, I'm sure you'll do great at keeping him happy and healthy. We are all here to help each other out.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome I am donna owned proudly by the incredible trio and surrogate mum to a yr old shepX girl Freesia


----------

